# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  چند سوال در مورد مامایی

## mbpourya

سلام دوستای عزیز
یکی از دوستام میخواد رشته ی مامایی بخونه اما چندتا سوال داره که بهش گفتم من اینجا مطرح میکنم سوالاشو...
توی انجمن هم سرچ کردم چیزی که مد نظرم بود رو پیدا نکردم.
سوالاش اینه که آیا کسی که رشته ی مامایی میخونه حق تاسیس مطب داره یا خیر؟ اگه داره شرایطش چیه؟ منظور اینه که تا چه مقطعی باید بخونه یا سابقه کار میخواد یا خیر و...
بعد هم اینکه درآمدش به صورت حدودی چقدر هست؟(البته ایشون قصد داره دست کم تا ارشد پیش بره  اما اگه اطلاع دارید بفرمایید که درآمدش با مدک کارشناسی چقدر و کارشناسی ارشد چقدر هست؟)
طول تحصیلش به صورت مقطعی چندساله؟(منظورم تا کارشناسی، تا ارشد و... هست) و اینکه آیا طرح اجباری داره یا خیر؟
بعد هم اینکه آیا مثل بعضی رشته های دیگه بعد از 4ترم از طرف دانشگاه بهش شیف همراه با حقوق ماهیانه میدن یا خیر؟
و در آخر هم تقریبا هزینه ی دانشگاه آزادش ترمی چقدر هست؟

دوستان اگه از اطلاعاتتون اطمینان دارید جواب بدید.
خیلی ممنونم  :Y (477):

----------


## mbpourya

لطفا اگه در مورد یکی از سوالها هم اطلاعاتی دارید خیلی ممنون میشم جواب بدید  :Yahoo (11):

----------

